# "Officially 2"



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

Well it's been a tough road for me, as is everything else, I have to work at things.  So here is my recent trek of let downs; Shot two nice does last year, connected, they had arrows sticking in them, but didn't recover the venison.  Last May, shot a large sow on the run in South GA, high shot in the lung, no pig to show for it.

This week, 2 for 5, missed a devil horn spike on Monday, missed a jittery doe on Wed, missed a big bodied 6 pointer tonight, nailed two small does tonight, made all those misses go away and doubled the satisfaction! 

 I have to thank all you fellow archers and Veterans for posting your stories, it kept me motivated, and helped me not "give up", my confidence has been on a roller coaster ride.  My most helpful reference from GON was especially RC's "how to shoot a deer". It really helped me out for tonight's success, I shot low.

I was truly blessed tonight.  The coolest part is my wife said how proud she was.  I'm a better Hunter every year and now I'm getting the feel of using my longbow to score some venison!  I love it!  God bless you all.  Enjoy the pics.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Femoral artery*

When I found this deer it only went 40 yards, it was a geyser, I thought of Chris Spike's YouTube video.  Not the best shot but effective. Heard that deer crash within minutes.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Second doe/liver*

This went in quartering away on a slight moving animal came out on opposite elbow, mule kicked, heard it crash within minutes as well 40 yards also.

Exit side.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Liver*

Entered on this side.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Interior*

Cavity shot, inspired by Al.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Equipment*

HoBow
62" 61#@27"
Easton Gamegetters 2016s
Eskimos 125 gr 2 blade on liver shot
Steel Force 125 gr 4 blade on femural artery shot


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Bloody dog*

My terrier Stitch made quick work of the second deer, literally with in minutes, trust a dog's nose.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

*Lucky hat*

The infamous NGT cap, it had the spirit with it tonight!


Both deer where 10-12 yards away.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!! Good job.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 12, 2016)

Good deal. Things really clicked for ya last night. There's great satisfaction getting it done with traditional gear. Good on taking a lot of pictures for your memories when you get old like me and forget. Congratulation!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome John. Way to stick with it. The ones to follow may not come easy, but easier. You are an experienced stickbow deer hunter now. I have a good friend who flubbed shots on 21 pigs before finally killing one, and I was there for that. It was a good afternoon. Perseverance paid off for you!! Sweet.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 12, 2016)

Way to go John! You got it figured out now! 2 well earned trophies.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2016)

Way to stick with it. I bet you never forget those two!RC


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 12, 2016)

When I got the text I could tell you we're stoked. Then got the story an pictures fantastic evening for ya proud glad for ya. Congrats on breaking in the trad bow with a double.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 12, 2016)

Good deal and congrats on the accomplishment.  Well done.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations!  A double with trad gear. Too cool!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 12, 2016)

You have now accomplished something most hunters will never do.  Congratulations on your successful hunt and on keeping the faith.  It's easy to get discouraged and quit when you try and fail. You stuck with it and made it happen.  Looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome Man! Can't wait for the stories by a campfire......


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 14, 2016)

Man that is just Awesome! !  Great story and great job not giving up!


----------



## jfouche (Nov 15, 2016)

Awesome job John. Keep slinging those arrows.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 15, 2016)

Way to go John!!! Real happy for you young man!! Great tales of the hunts and photo's to go with them!


----------



## GrayG (Nov 16, 2016)

Your perseverance paid off. Way to stick with it!


----------

